# Plow setup for 89 Toy 22re xcab



## peterng

G'day !

So this winter I had to wrestle with the carburator on the 86 Chevy plow truck for a 1/2 hour or so everytime I wanted to plow.

So I picked up a 6.5ft fisher yesterday for the Toy. I'm not worried about power, or going from an 8' blade to a smaller one. What I am concerned about is what options do I have for adjusting my ride height in front? I don't really want to torque the torsion bars as that will screw up my alignment when the plow is not on, from what I understand. I have read about the Timbren and am interested in that more than anything right now.

Wondering if anyone else has any experience plowing with these things and what advice they may have. Electrical? What else?
Thanks,
Pete
__________________
1989 Toyota Pickup 22re 4x4 xcab 5spd black - totally stock except NWOR 750lb over heavy duty rear springs.
1989&1994 Toyota Pickup 22re 4x4 reg cab 5spd
1992 Toyota Pickup 22re 4x4 xcab 5spd
1992 Toyota Corolla All-Trac Wagon 5spd white - 4AFE 4cyl
http://members.localnet.com/~mkcooper


----------



## Willy-D8

I have heard of upgraded the alternator cable to a haevier gauge on eletrical plows.

If you are looking to sell one of those Toyatas let me know. I'm down in Winchester.

I also have an 86' parts truck with a good 22re motor and trans if you are interested.. let me know


----------



## Seamus

I don't have a Toyota, but Nissans are pretty similar. I have Timbrens in the front and they work well. I have read on this sight that the Timbren install on the Toyotas are prone to have something strip or break, but I don't know the whole story. I Have the Timbrens in the back too, so I can keep a level ride when loaded down with ballast. I don't notice any stiffer ride with the Timbrens, either. 
As for cranking the T-bars, it should not affect the alignment if you don't over do it. It will make the front ride higher, so you would need to lift the back to make it level. There are also aftermarket T-bars that are stiffer than stock that will keep the ride level the same. I would not recommend changing the T-bars if you are not familiar with suspensions. I also erecall some of the later model Toyotas had coils in the front and some people swapped in heavier coils. 
Most people think small imports are under powered and can't push much snow, but I have not come across anything my Nissan could noy handle. I think you will be pleased with what you will be able to do with the Yota. From the way your sig reads, you are no stranger to these little beasts. Good luck!
Seamus


----------



## peterng

Willy,

I'll let you know about any sales, do you work on them? cause some are in various stages. This is a hydraulic setup.

Seamus,

cranking the torsion bar will make the angle of the tires different when the plow isn't on, might not affect alignment, but the tires will be wearing on the outside, not sitting flat right?

I am really looking forward to plowing with this truck. The truck rides great now, I just don't want to screw anything up as far as that goes.

So I'll look into this splitting of somthing with the timbrens on the Toy's, beyond that you figure that's the way to go? did you tweek the torsino bars on your Nissan?
Thanks,
Pete

__________________
1989 Toyota Pickup 22re 4x4 xcab 5spd black - totally stock except NWOR 750lb over heavy duty rear springs.
1989&1994 Toyota Pickup 22re 4x4 reg cab 5spd
1992 Toyota Pickup 22re 4x4 xcab 5spd
1992 Toyota Corolla All-Trac Wagon 5spd white - 4AFE 4cyl
http://members.localnet.com/~mkcooper


----------



## Seamus

Hey Pete! By tweaking the T-bars you will get some extra lift when the plow is not on the truck and the ride will be somewhat stiffer. With a stock T-bar you could get 1" to 1.5" of lift out of tweakinng it. Ths should not affect your alignment or tire wear because 1 to 1.5" is in the normal scope of travel for your suspension. In other words the, the trucks front end moves that much up and down all day long with normal driving without causing any ill effects to your truck. My Nissan does not have the torsion bars tweaked. When the plow was first installed I didn't even have the Timbrens on and it actually rode fine. I only added the Timbrens for a little extra help. I do have an after market T-bars that I installed to beef up the suspension for offroad use, as well as an idler arm brace and steering stabilizer. I honestly think your Toyota will be fine just with the Timbrens and you might not even notice the ride being any stiffer. These little trucks are a lot tougher than most people give them credit for. If you are looking to strengthen your suspension even further you should do a search for Toyota 4x4 forums and you can get some great info on most of those sights. It's shocking how much of a following these trucks have. You are lucky to have gotten bitten by the Toyota bug and not the Nissan bug. Toyotas have much better aftermarket support than Nissan. Anyway, if I can be of anymore help let me know. Good luck!
Seamus


----------



## peterng

Seamus,

You being familiar with these small truck plows, I just picked this up yesterday:










It's a little rusty, but what would you say it is worth? I got the wiring harness and all other controls as well.

Also, any idea how I can tell if it is an HS or a G series?
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## peterng

Seamus,

You being familiar with these small truck plows, I just picked this up yesterday:










It's a little rusty, but what would you say it is worth? I got the wiring harness and all other controls as well.

Also, any idea how I can tell if it is an HS or a G series?
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Seamus

Het Pete! Sorry, I wouldn't know if it was an HS or G series if it was stamped on the blade. I have a Sno-way MT 6'8" and it is the first plow I've owned myself. All other plow experience came from driving for the VA and somebody else took care of it. Questions about your truck I am better able to answer. I would post that question about the plows in the Fisher section. There are some real gurus on here that could answer that fairly easy I'm sure. By the way, what have you decided with the suspension issue?
Seamus


----------



## Willy-D8

Model will be stamped on the triangle peice on the lift tower between the lights. A small metal tag with specs on it is there. Are you selling this plow set up or installing it? If you are selling let me know.

Yes I know how to turn a wrench on a toyata as I have spent many hours on the two I own. Let me know if you have any parts or complete trucks for sale.


----------



## peterng

Willy,

I've got a few rigs for sale, see our web site at:

goto the for sale section.

http://members.localnet.com/~mkcooper
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Willy-D8

The 94' Toyo With a bad engine is very interesting to me. I would like to take a look at it if you dont mind let me know what time works for you.


----------



## peterng

Willie,

I've got a good hood for it that would need to be painted black. I've already got all the front end cosmetic parts off the parts truck for it as well. 

It has no rear bumper, but theres one on the parts truck. It is in rough shape though. No rad either.

I was in the process of rebuilding it, but I've got to many projects on the go and need to slim down the to-do list to give me some time to do something else beyond work on vehicles for the next year.

I am heading out of town for a couple of weeks. If you can wait til the weekend of may 6-7th then I can be here to talk things over, otherwise I may be able to arrange to have someone else here to show you around.

Let me know,
Pete


----------



## jax1013

*fisher 6.8*

Willy,
I have a 6.8 for sale if you are still looking for one. Its on a 97 jimmy and in good shape.. some pix are in the other section... equipment 4 sale..I was asking 1500 now I'm asking $1000 If you think you might be interested give me a call at 917 417 6611 I'm in staten island ny 10308
Regards Jack


----------



## peterng

*Black Toyota*

Willy,

Send me an email at [email protected] if you are still interested in taking a look at the black truck. PEter is out of town, but asked me (his girlfriend) to touch base with you. We can put him on the phone while you are here looking if that would be helpful. I'll be around all weekend.

Thanks,

Meredith


----------

